# Allez Elite or Sport



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been looking at both of these bikes. I've been shopping for my first bike. However, the LBS does not have an Allez Sport so I've only been able to test ride the Elite and the regular Allez. Assuming the fit of both bikes is equal (hypothetically speaking) how much better is the Elite than the Sport? I believe the big difference is the frame and carbon seatstays on the Elite. Anyone know if spending the extra $250 is worth it? Is the Elite more suitable for racing? Thanks.

Here are the differences between the bikes (Elite VS Sport).
Specialized E5 aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, smooth weld compact race design, FACT carbon seatstays *VS* Specialized A1 Premium Aluminum, fully manipulated tubing, smooth weld compact race design, integrated headset

Mavic CXP22 rim, alloy triple-wall, machined sidewalls, 28/32h w/ eyelets	*VS* Mavic CXP22 rim, alloy triple-wall, machined sidewalls, 32h

Specialized forged alloy, 28h, sealed ball bearings, QR *VS* Specialized forged alloy, 32h, sealed ball bearings, QR

DT Champion, stainless 14g w/ ProLoc brass nipples	*VS* Stainless 14g

Specialized Mondo Pro, 700x23c, aramid bead, 120TPI, Flak Jacket *VS* Specialized Mondo Sport, 700x23c, wire bead, 60TPI, Flak Jacket


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's so new that nobody knows - it just got redesigned, so it wasn't even available to ride until winter 2008, so a lot of us haven't even had a chance to try riding it!

It also depends on what you think about "more suitable for racing". On the one hand, the e5 aluminum is going to be lighter. On the other hand, road racing has quite a few crashes and I've read a lot of comments from people saying that they prefer racing on a full aluminum frame simply because in a full on crash aluminum is sturdier than carbon fiber, plus it's simply cheaper to replace if the entire frame gets totaled. So maybe the cheaper Allez is more suitable for racing.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO all the differences are minor, at best, except for one - the carbon seat stays on the Elite. They're totally worthless, seriously. You are not going to tell one iota of difference riding either bike. Yes, the E5 Alu is going to be a shade lighter, but not much and the geo is the same, so fit is as well.

Unless you like the color choices of the Elite or really want to part with the $250, go with the Sport. JMO.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> IMO all the differences are minor, at best, except for one - the carbon seat stays on the Elite. They're totally worthless, seriously. You are not going to tell one iota of difference riding either bike. Yes, the E5 Alu is going to be a shade lighter, but not much and the geo is the same, so fit is as well.
> 
> Unless you like the color choices of the Elite or really want to part with the $250, go with the Sport. JMO.


I agree, especially having logged enough miles on both. The elite simply isn't worth the money. Take the extra $250 and buy a sweet set of Pro Carbon Road shoes!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, the best idea is to take the $250 and put it towards some stellar road shoes.

I have an Elite but am not convinced the carbon seat stays are worth the extra moolah. Still though, the Allez's are great aluminum bikes.


----------



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> Yes, the best idea is to take the $250 and put it towards some stellar road shoes.
> 
> I have an Elite but am not convinced the carbon seat stays are worth the extra moolah. Still though, the Allez's are great aluminum bikes.


So the Elite's frame had no noticeably effect? I guess I'm going to have to ride both of these again to set a verdict...


----------



## fishtaco (Mar 28, 2007)

I used to have a allez sport and loved it. My brother had an allez elite and it had a less harsh ride. It would be worth $250 to be. I am not sure how these observations translate to the current models.


----------

